# FreeBSD 10.x on SM X10SLD-F anyone?



## User23 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a so called "Microcloud" from Supermicro where this board is used. Unfortunately it looks like SM has not tested it with FreeBSD yet: http://www.supermicro.nl/support/resources/OS/C224.cfm. I think the c224 chipset should run with FreeBSD but *I* am not sure. The add-on card with 2 x i350 NICs should work with FreeBSD: http://www.supermicro.com/products/accessories/addon/AOC-CGP-i2.cfm

Maybe someone else is using this board already with FreeBSD and can give a me short feedback?

Thanks!


----------

